# See a Stowa in Real Life before you buy - thread for details of people willing to show their Stowas



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Stowa of course do not retail anywhere but online, and this means you very rarely have a chance to see one in person before you buy - Stowa ownership is a pretty exclusive club and it can be difficult to find another owner ;-)

My idea is that in this thread we can post the Stowas that we own and a general location, even just referencing the city, town or locale in some cases (like mine !) is going to be enough. For somewhere like London a post code would be even better. This way if somebody is thinking of buying a Stowa, but reluctant to take the chance without handling, even trying one on, they might get the chance by making contact with a friendly WUS member through this thread.

Of course, individual meet-ups are completely a matter for the members involved. I personally operate on the basis that 95% of people you meet including on line contacts are decent sorts but it is always up to the individual to follow normal, sensible practices if proceeding to arrange a meet-up including protecting personal data/information, particularly in light of the fact that you will be approaching the meet as a known owner of at least one luxury good. Daylight hours in public places is a good rule of thumb.

The way I see it, this provides a potentially nice bit of assistance to fellow watch lovers, and also supports a brand that anyone in this forum has a strong affection towards by maybe helping Stowa to make a sale by tipping the balance for a potential purchaser. Also, you may make a pleasant personal acquaintance with a fellow watch lover, who knows.

Please keep replies to this this thread confined to your location and a general location and time of day that you might be able to meet up with the potential purchaser, to maximise the utility of the thread for people looking to find a Stowa in their home town. You can of course edit replies to update if you are lucky enough to add to your Stowa collection  - or if you no longer have a given watch available.

Anyway, I will start :-

I'm based in *Dublin, Ireland*, and I own a *Stowa 1938 Chronograph* (no date version). I would generally be available to meet for a coffee somewhere in *Dublin City Centre *during the day. Make contact with me via pm on this site.

If this thread already exists - my apologies - I could not find despite the excellent search facility offered by WUS.

edit : as per first reply, if you're looking to make contact with a view to buying a Stowa and want to see one in real life first, feel free to use the thread just as a way to make contact.


----------



## crocker7 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Long Island, New York* - Looking to see a *Stowa 1938 Chronograph* and a *Stowa Flieger *- I work in Suffolk County and live in Nassau County with easy access to NYC. Monday to Friday, after work would be best. Anytime is good on the weekends. Thanks mush


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd be pleased to show off my Antea KS in Washington, DC, although ideally during the day at or near Pentagon City, meaning also within a few stops on the Blue and Yellow Metro lines. Send a pm.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

I would have no problem meeting anyone; though there are most likely next to no WUS members in West Virginia. Which I don't blame them! 

Anyways... I am in Huntington/Charleston Area and can meet anywhere in this area. I have a Schauer Edition 10. I would like to see any other Schauer or Stowa. I can be reached via PM also.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been to Huntington,West Virgina,and it is a very beautiful place! And with lots of nice friendly people!

REN


----------



## aldrin (Nov 25, 2010)

First, kudos to Coler for having such a great idea starting this thread that lives up to the spirit of the forum.

I'm based in Singapore. I have these 2 Stowas that i would gladly show to anybody who is interested.
-Marine Original on Hirsch Mariner black
-Flieger 2801 LE on a DIY modified Di-Modell Tornado

I am interested to see a Schauer Edition 10.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Renisin said:


> I have been to Huntington,West Virgina,and it is a very beautiful place! And with lots of nice friendly people!
> 
> REN


I never said it wasn't pretty! The people here are polite for the most part, but not beyond that. I am from Columbus and can't wait to move back. I mainly deal solely with my employees and customers, which has probably jaded me. I have not had so many people with a lack of work ethic and respect for others ever than the employees and customers I deal with on a daily basis here.

Now back to the OP's ideas... so far no one really close to one another than Renisin and myself!


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

No we've gotten a few volunteers to show potential stowa owners their watches which is the idea - that people thinking of buying one can look on this thread to see if there is someone local to them who might be happy to meet up and show their watch. 

We just need other people who are proud of their stowa to chime in with their locations and willingness to share the stowa love 

I think if you are a real supporter of the Stowa brand its an easy thing to do


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

I am in north west London, and I am happy for people to see my watches. Indeed over the years I have had a few that I have met who wanted to look at specific models. I have a total of 15 Schauers and Stowas!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

I also have some Schauers and Stowas, but I'm afraid, most people interested in these watches prefer to visit the Stowa premises in Engelsbrand - just some 30 miles away from my home.
Here are some of my watches: Marines

Volker ;-)


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

I am in San Francisco and wish I had more of a variety of Stowa watches for people to see. Perhaps someday, but this is a great idea and I thank Coler for starting this thread, as sometimes it is best to see a watch first-hand.

vincesf


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I live in Lousiville,Ky. and would be glad to share my Stowas! Vincesf,I have a brother I visit from time to time who lives in the Russian Hill area,would be glad to get together sometime!

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

Great idea. I'm in Seattle and have a Marine Automatic and Antea KS.

Dave


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

I have an Antea KS here in Southern California around Irvine area if anyone wants to see it  I would also LOVE to see a polished marine automatic if anyone has one!


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

i have a marine original and stowa 2801 LE (2009 edition). I'm in the west end of the GTA (Toronto, Canada).


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in Adelaide, Australia and am lucky enough to own a few Stowas (listed below) -- just shoot me a message if you want to see one in person.


----------



## rclark0809 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dave,
I live in the Seattle area as well. I have been eying Stowa for a while and would really like to see one in real life. 

Ryan


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

I live in Indianapolis, Indiana and have a Seatime...........


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

I currently have *2801 B-Dial LE *(one of 33 made), and Silver rotor & Silver dial *Marine Automatic Date *with one of the last COSC certified movement.

I'm located in *Hayes Valley in San Francisco*, but I work in *Redwood Shore* most weekdays, most Wednesdays in *SF Financial District*.

I'd love to check out some Stowa with 41mm cases and see how big they are (I have puny wrists).


----------



## tba7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Antea Creme (black dials, date) in Kassel (Germany).


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

Dublin here, got an Icarus with blued hands, Handwinding A dial (the one with black hands), and MO 

This is the kind of thread that should be stickied, seeing a watch in the metal may be the thing a person needs to make the leap from thinking about ordering to actually ordering, I know there are a lot of stickies, but at a minimum the two about changing bezels could be combined into one.


----------



## saltypork (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm in Chicago. I have a *Antea Creme Automatik *(discontinued unfortunately), both *1938 White* and* Black Chronograph * (soon) if someone would like to check them out.
Always happy to meet up to check out each other's collections

Paul


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Paul, 

I've been aching for a black chronograph and will pull the trigger ASAP once they're back in stock. Just want to get an idea of the size (small 6.5" wrists here). Any chance you're in the Loop to meet up for coffee once you get the black in (or the 1938 white would be fine too- might swing me the other way)? I'll PM you my contact info.

Mark


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

arkiemark said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I've been aching for a black chronograph and will pull the trigger ASAP *once they're back in stock*. Just want to get an idea of the size (small 6.5" wrists here). Any chance you're in the Loop to meet up for coffee once you get the black in (or the 1938 white would be fine too- might swing me the other way)? I'll PM you my contact info.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

they probably won't be "back in stock", as Stowa always mentions the date to be expected for all their watches. 
The waiting (like past has shown) varies between one week and up to years.

As soon as you will decide to purchase such a watch, you better ask via email how long it will last to get the chrono: [email protected]

Volker ;-)


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

We are having a mini Stowa meet-up in SF today. We'll have all FOLE, MOLE, B-Dial LE and MA Silver on one table.


----------



## Tomaski33 (Aug 25, 2008)

coelacanth said:


> We are having a mini Stowa meet-up in SF today. We'll have all FOLE, MOLE, B-Dial LE and MA Silver on one table.



Pictures are required for the mini STOWA meet-up on that day
Keep us posted :-d


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

It was really really great to meet you Vince and Andrew. We geeked out quite a bit over all things mechanical and non-mainstream. 

We must wait for Andrew's post for better shots with his DSLR + Macro lens, but here are a few snaps with iPhone.

I must say Mini Stowa Meet-up could be hazardous to your health and relationship. I now know I can pull off (IMHO) 41mm Flieger on my puny wrist so if you'll excuse me, I'm off to stowa.de to check out the Flieger Chronograph...


----------



## ayn (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi there, I have a flieger 2801 incoming, when I saw the See a Stowa in Real Life thread, I had to reach out to *coelacanth* to check his LE out in person. Things got even better when *Vince* decided to join us with his large Stowa collection as well. Here are some photographs from the meetup:


Flieger ETA 2801 LE by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Flieger ETA 2801 LE by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Flieger ETA 2801 LE by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


09/33 by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Flieger ETA 2801 LE by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Flieger ETA 2801 LE by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Laco Flieger Type B by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Flieger ETA 2801 LE by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Sinn Flieger by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Laco Flieger Type B by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Stowa group shot by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Stowa group shot by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


FOLE Type A by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Marine Original LE by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr


Flieger Original LE by Andrew Ng Images, on Flickr

It was nice meeting you guys, thanks so much for showing me all your watches, gonna be a long wait til the ETA of mid-May!!


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Now reload the page and check out Andrew's macro shots!

Caution: We are not responsible for your health, relationship, or financial problem these photos might (most likely) cause. 



Tomaski33 said:


> Bro coelacanth
> Those pictures are stunning.
> FO "A", "B", MO, MA group shot. Really brighten my day
> Thanks coelacanth |>


----------



## Tomaski33 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bro ayn
Your macro shots are stunning too. 
It's a really good day to see such nice pictures at one time together. I am speechless btw. 
I never get sick looking at Stowa macro shots over and over. 

Thanks Bro ayn


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

It was a pleasure meeting Sug and Andrew in San Francisco and sharing our interest in Stowa watches and other mechanical objects. As you can see from these photos, they are very knowledgeable about cameras as well.

Thank you Sug and Andrew for sharing these great photos and I hope other Stowa fans have the opportunity to meet up with watch enthusiasts in their area as well.

Thank you again!

vincesf


----------



## tdirgins (Oct 2, 2008)

Great thread! Flieger Baumuster B Dial and a Marine Automatic. Weekdays: NYC West Village, Weekends: Westchester County


----------



## guoweiok (Nov 29, 2008)

Antea 390 silver dial. Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## brarrr (Dec 7, 2011)

daviswalker said:


> Great idea. I'm in Seattle and have a Marine Automatic and Antea KS.
> 
> Dave


I too am in seattle, and as of this morning thanks to fedex i've got a no-logo no date flieger


----------



## MickDaid (Apr 15, 2011)

Chicago checking in. 
Flieger no date/logo COSC
Send me a message if you'd like to grab a coffee and talk watches.


----------



## James_N (Jul 9, 2009)

Staffordshre UK

Stowa Marine Roman numerals, polished


----------



## snue (Jul 20, 2011)

I wanted to give a huge (and belated) "thank you" to coelacanth for meeting up a few weeks ago to show me his Flieger Baumuster B LE 2801. What a beautifully-designed and intricately-finished piece! Also a big thanks to Coler for starting this thread. It's great to see that there are such upstanding and gracious people as yourselves willing to help others out.


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm located in Santa Maria, CA. I currently have an F01, FA(A dial COSC), MO and a Seatime Prodiver (black dial). I should have a B dial 2801 soon. 

Steve


----------



## ctrollen (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting to see the difference in the sizes of the MOLE and MA next to each other in the pics up there ^. 

The MOLE looks huge in comparison, despite it being only 1mm greater dia. and 1.6mm greater lug-to-lug distance according to stowa.de. I'm a bit worried now that a MO might be too big. Can anyone shed any light? Anyone in Berkshire, UK willing to show me a MO, MA or both?


----------



## canbkg (Feb 13, 2012)

I am in the east End, Courtice. Are you happy with the watch, i am thinking of buying torn between Stowa and Tourby


----------

